# Slow to finish loading



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I've noticed for the last couple of days the site responds pretty fast except for one item. I'm not sure what that item is - but the entire page will load, but then I get a waiting cursor and at the bottom of my screen it says "waiting for tivocommunity.com" - eventually it stops - but it takes a minute or so. Normally this wouldn't be an issue since the page did load and I can read the posts, but if you keep scrolling down to read other posts during that time, when it does finally finish, it pops you back to that first post. (I hope that makes sense).

I'm using FF3.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

ps - posting a new thread or a reply also takes a long time on the front end.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I have been having sporatic slow response times. Most often when posting.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Then don't post. I have you on ignore anyway.


----------

